# IR Remote Control with iPod



## mgmz (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I found this "How-To" - http://features.engadget.com/2004/07/27/how-to-turn-your-ipod-in-to-a-universal-infrared-remote-control/
And the thing is i am trying to make the IR headset port device but i have no clue, and the "HowTo" gives a brief mention and provided dead links. All I've done is taken a remote control from a 10 year old tv i had lying around checked that the IR LED's were working and took one out.. After that I'm confused, i know i need a lead for the headset port but how does it all fit together ? :4-dontkno

mgmz.


----------



## mgmz (Apr 24, 2008)

Doesnt matter i researched it and found it out :smile:
in case anyone wants to know, even though i doubt it...

apprently you need 2 infrared LED's and a stereo jack - this is for the left and right. because the headphones only have 20khz and remote controls use 40khz so you need 2 LED's so and one on the left "ear" and one on the right "ear" to have the 40khz required..
Oh and im using iPod head set that's why i refer to them as ears because ipod head phones have the left - right thing required..

then you just set the led's by ignoring the earth but putting the positive wire to the left and then negative to the right.. do this twice get a recording of the IR and you have yourself a remote control. oh and just so you know i havent attempted this yet.. and all this information was researched from other sites..

:smile:


----------

